# Good afternoon at J Beach



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Caught 7 kept 6 pompano and 1 whiting. Fished from 2:30-5:30. Caught 5 the first hour. Caught all the fish on freash dead shrimp. Nice afternoon at the beach for January.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Caught 1 more after this pic


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! What were the conditions like down there?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!!

Jim


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice job, Myles....looks like you awhile back...lol


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Catch 'em up!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Nice! What were the conditions like down there?


Water was a little sandy. 1-2ft out of the SE. Not sure what time high tide was but it seemed like it was coming in.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

That is awesome! I got there about late noon, and left with 1 pomp and 1 sheephead.


----------

